# testing 1, 2



## Erich (Jun 6, 2005)

just a check on this pic size. A 78th fg pilot living in my state. 18 missions and several ground kills, he was shot down April 16, 1945 over an Luftwaffe airdrome after he had beat up the pavement....am interviewing him shortly.

just wanna see the size of this thingie....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice picture. Good to see that you are actively getting these gusy interviewed!


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2005)

Eric since I know a couple of the 78th fg vets on a personal level thought I would go ahead and continue. Have another 78th fg Me 262 jet killer I need to write pronto. Not many of these guys left and since today is the anniversary of D-day thought it would be good to get a couple of letters/monies ready to send out. the time is going way too fast and these fine men from all sides will be gone forever.... !


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

Erich, I saw a picture of Zemke, Hartmann and Krupinski in a meeting in 1963. Is there any chance that you might have it? I want to show my brother because I think it's an awesome picture. Also, there's a picture of the "Zemke's Wolfpack" P-47, might you have a picture of that?


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2005)

Plan I know the pic of the 3 that you are talking about but sadly no I do not have a copy. Of Hubs a/c yes, a pic of his early D model signed to me personally, but are you talking about his bubble top...? He also signed a P-38 pic for me when he was in the 479th fg and in this group that he commanded while flying a P-51 he was hit by lightning and almost "bought the farm"


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

I've seen the picture of him stood infront of his P-47 in Paris, under the Eiffel Tower. I'm reading 'Zemke's Stalag' at the moment, the storm sheared his wing clean off!  

The only picture I have apart from those in the book is this one from when he was PoW. Funny that a lot of the aces from 56th FG ended up in Stalagluft I.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2005)

I suppose his D Jug with the Polish motif is in your book ? Also I have a pic somewhere of his camo'd bubbletop somewhere. dang my office is a complete chaotic mess and it probably won't be till September to get these pics framed and put up on the walls and off the buried floor.......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't actually think it was his. It's a P-47 the lads of 56th had painted up, it's got "Zemke's Wolfpack. 56th Fighter Group. Over 1000 Destroyed" on the nose. 

I've got a picture of him climbing into his P-51 days before he went down, in the book. 

What Polish motif? The only one I know of from 56th is Lawonski's...

...in fact, I've never seen Zemke's P-47.


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

another test of a late war JG 3 Bf 109G


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

question anyone zip line this pic ? ............. cut off the border and camera and just have the plain black and white showing ? A great pic it is, of a Flugzeugführer and his Wart. wonder if the guy made it till war's end... ? Fall ~ Winter 44/45 shot showing his leather jacket with fur collar.

thanks gents


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

did you get that pic off ebay erich??


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2005)

years ago...........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Like this Erich?


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2005)

Plan..... YES !

now how about fitting it smaller to be used for a siggy and or avatar


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2005)

Very cool plan ! say is that a single red dot below the wapapenshield ? if so and I know it is hard to see then it is from II./JG 3.

think this could make a nice sig

E ~


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2005)

I feel a little elated this evening....another stinking fire to our west already consumed 1500 acres in less than 1/2 hour............oh yee haw.

this chap isn't going to enjoy this at all !


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2005)

That's a cool carving, Erich! Is that on your property?


----------



## Erich (Aug 26, 2005)

Eric :

Actually it is in the middle of a Spruce forest in eastern Germany. Theres a chap who owns a bit of forested land and has been carving away on some of "his" diseased trees, heading them back about 10 feet high or lower and having fun...........

I thought his work was very cool and sought to inspire all with a bit of forest novelty

E ♪


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2005)

It's really something. One of the things I loved in Germany was the carved wood. There is some real artistry in some of the things they carve.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

well lets see what this looks like amidst the crpo fire in the woods 10 miles to my SW. Geez Les and Horse fighting too many hurricanes and this is the thrid fire we have had this summer...............puke on the smoke

ok enough of the whinning....something to play on, think I'l through in a CD right now


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

back to a/c


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

dang that was big....ok another one, hey what are these guys from JG 4 Bf 109 gruppen so happy about ?


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

That's a beautiful instrument Erich Is it made in the US, the reason I ask is I was looking for a Hurdy Gurdy and the French produce very few but most of the best ones are made by US craftsmen even though they are not native to the states. and that looks a fairly new instrument although obviously not a Hurdy Gurdy.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

Track it is actually Italien made. A Therbo but not sure how many chords it is. the instrument has a bit more bass to it than the typcial 12 chord Lute. Love the sound of these beautiful pieces


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

I have started to really get into medieval and renaissance music Erich I found this group recently (the Dufay Collective) and they paint a somewhat different picture of 14th century dance music than the films portray. To dance to some of this they must have been totally pissed and jumping around like nutters.


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2005)

cool tune and yes much of the early renaissance musik was really warped, too fast and can you imagine with all the clothes, oooops excuse me queen I STEPPED ON YOUR FAT FOOT, OH WAIT THAT WAS THE FRINGE ON YOUR DRESS....

another testing image, this one off the ebay scene


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2005)

experimenting with this map.............a rare item indeed ! I've got to crop and reduce and then upgrade it to be really readable. FAGr 5's ops over a three day period in January 44


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2005)

skim :

I have two more but want to get them reduced before I discuss the mission. what amazes me about these three days is how close the Ju 88's of 3./123 and the Ju 290A's of FAGr 5 got to Great Britain/Scotland coast and actually overflew it


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2005)

I am kind of surprised at how many U-boats they put into one small area too.


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2005)

obviously for the three day operation(s) the Germans were expecting quite a few ships to lie in their area of defence or should say attack ....


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

ok time for a new avatar. would appreciate if someone could seperate the two as I would like to use the left most image for the avatar, and if a chap could help with reducing to fit the forum parameters ?

vielen Dank !

Erich ♪


----------



## JCS (Sep 16, 2005)

Hows this?


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright JCS ! thanks man

E ♪♪


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

ok another photo experiment for clarity and size arrangements.

Night fighter crew from I./NJG 3, Werner Huseman and also his RK winner bordfünker, two other cremwen and 1st wart....


----------



## Erich (Oct 17, 2005)

test :


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Interesting Erich.


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

testing portraits for size


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

this might be a crap pic, lets see............


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

another shot for size.......


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pic Erich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

bit big if you're planning on using it for a siggy though.......


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

actually no lanc just testing for size for the Mossie vs Ju 88 thread. ok chaps if someone could do the honours by enlarging this pic for me. NJG 3 birds and other NJG craft at wars end....want to make comment on this pic in the M vs J thread so if someone could enlarge this very celar pic for me this would be grand !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

This too big Erich?


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

ah to be PC literate !! must be my age....

gnomey thanks this is excellent. Expect the image to appear soon with comment in the aviation forum


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

No problem Erich. I look forward to seeing the comment.


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

testing.........


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

hoosier football ? geezo

one more


----------



## Erich (Oct 25, 2005)

test ...........


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2005)

p ß ü ä ö ♪ ▀Γ▌▄Σσπ8l] wup $♫NW╠⌡ⁿ≤ ± ⁿ √ⁿ²

jut experimenting with digits ////// .......... ,<>


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2005)

♥ ♦ ♣ ♠ • ◘ ○ ◙ ♂


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2005)

♣ ♠ ≈ £ ¢

that's it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

> p ß ü ä ö


 
a girl i know has that font in her msn name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats isnt a font, you fool  Theyre umlauts arent they?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

They are letters from the Greek Alphabet I think.


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2005)

umlauts are Deutsch in this case and I found out why the o with umlaut was not working off my keyboard ö öm

my two ¢


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

avatar mode now

if anyone can reduce this please to fit ? thanks ...........


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

I've punched the colours a tad Erich


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks friend !!


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

ur welcome 
Anything more complicated that that Erich and I'm Knackered on these commieputors (bleeding russian junk)


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

here's another one possibly more acceptable but needing just a hair bit smaller, if anyone can help me here ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Erich this is at 90% of the original size.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

let me see what it does, thanks I will be right back.....I do think it could be smaller yes ? a long narrow avatar it would be

E


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

Gnomey yes it is still too big with it's height. Can you reduce it somemore please ? many thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Here it is again 90% of the size of the last one. Larger or smaller?


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

it says that needs to be under 100 pixels wide and tall and I guess it is taller than that


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes it was. Fixed that with this one it is 100x75 pixels


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

done ! thanks a bunch Gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

No problem Erich, anytime.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

another test piece and possibly more suitable with a little reduction ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, I did two.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

that top one will do nicely......thanks !!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

very fitting, and many thanks, NJG 100's crest with a Ju 88G-6 late war, yep it fits reather keenly


----------



## Erich (Nov 13, 2005)

just testing some icons...











this probably won't work .......


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice new avatar, E!


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks .... NJG 100

I removed the Ju 88G-6 siggy for awhile as it seemed a bit much with the posts, but that may change


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

nice snowman.........


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

yep got 2 different ones when the white stuff starts to fly here, well when it hits the lower elveations as the hills around us have a couple of inches now ... a tad bit early this fall


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

we haven't had snow in years.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

We had it last Chrismas actually.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

well start doin a snow dance you guys...... 8) Christmas here is usually socked in with freezing fog. A big bitch to cycle in


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Not much snow in Mississippi..... None at all actually... I usually get the chance each year to head up north and play in the powder tho...


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

well besides the typical govt. work I take several groups out every winter for some hard core snow camping and wilderness survival. Funny about 75 % enjoy the experience


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

It'll be here soon enough. Can't wait. Yaaaaaay.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

I expect a good dumping next month, haven't seen a white Christmas though since 1966 here


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

LMFAO... Aint nothing colder than walking down the pier at 4:00am in 10 degree weather with a 20 knot headwind....

Ahhh how I miss those days....

NOT!


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

how about a winter climb of Mt. Shasta at over 14,000 feet with a 100mph wind on the summit trying your best to lean literally into the wind without flying, and hauling too many college age cretins to the summit in those conditions ................. been there; IDIOT !!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah, I always loved coming home in February after having spent the last six months in the Med/Caribbean. 

Like hell.


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2006)

test ...............


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

testing again for size. hey anyone get this reduced for my avatar please ??


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is at 100x62 (will work as an avatar), the detail however doesn't come out very well...


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

you're right but thanks for trying........rats


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

No worries.


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2006)

another avatar idea.....Jens from the Netherlands world class sprinter...can someone reduce please ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Here you go Erich.


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2006)

vielen Dank Gnomey !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

No problem, anytime.


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2006)

another image for size....


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2006)

another ..........


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2006)

mess with me and I'll kick you ass ........


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2006)

dang that is a handsome chap I posted earlier  

experimentation now :


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2006)

crap ok back to the drawing board ................


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2006)

another attempt at being creative .....my handgun is loaded if this doesn't work ....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2006)

BTW Erich, heres an old request of urs that I didnt see completed.... Cropped and reduced for size....


----------



## Erich (Apr 9, 2006)

thnaks Dan ! that goes with the other two now for that stealth FAGr 5 unit. Man I wish the vets of that gruppe would wriute their book asap, there are so many questions about what they truly acheived which was much

E


----------



## Erich (May 8, 2006)

ok guys need some help again for Mr. no-pc brain . . .

can someone hlep me by downsizing my TT bike chap for my siggie ?

thanks all


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2006)

Any size pref?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2006)

Here ya go...


----------



## Erich (May 8, 2006)

Les :

SWEET Man ! thanks 

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2006)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2006)

can someone help take the gold frame of the pic for me off the 368th fg T-Bolt image ?

thanks

E


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

This ok?


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2006)

tiger this is great ! thanks man

E


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

ok guys not sure how this is going to appear, but some of you have the magic of PC know-how. Would someone if possible make this much more readable if at all .... ?

blessings on you !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

Made it a bit bigger, it is a little more readable.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

I gave it a go, but there is only so much info that you'll be able to make readible and I think Gnomey got most of that anyway.


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks guys, it is from a former III./JG 300's pilots Flugbuch. in yellow it is marked that on 29.08.44 he was shot down over Czech Carpathians in green 7 a Bf 109G-6/AS. The chap has passd away and his siter has ownership of his WW 2 items and this is what she sent us in a very small and hard to read form, especially the right side all bent back


----------



## Erich (Aug 20, 2006)

ok guys another image, please someone if you would reduce the size to signature image standards

many thanks 8)


----------



## Erich (Aug 20, 2006)

let's forget that huge mostly squared off Jug image.

how about this, should be easier ........ I hope ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2006)

i've no idea what counts as a reasonable size these days but will this do?


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2006)

good show Lanc !

E


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

ok gang another pic to be used as a sig. could someone please crop the top and bottom a tad wee bit for me ?

thank you


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

This OK Erich?


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

Gnomey can you take the original and just squeeze it ........meaning bring the bottom up and the top down but still have the length. Too much ground and too much sky in my thinking ........... 

make sense ? 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes I will crop it.

Edit, here you go:


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

YES that is what I am after..........cool Gnomey, thanks !

E


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

No problem


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

test ...........

better work


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks good Erich!


----------



## Erich (Aug 23, 2006)

yes I am also a friend of the 352nd thus the association pic from my avatar, just wrote on of their living aces today and working on another 4-5 in a week for a question or two.

E


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2006)

The new siggy is sweet, E!


----------



## Erich (Aug 26, 2006)

there is something about the Mustang eh friend ? and thanks goes nicely with my avatar


----------



## Erich (Oct 23, 2006)

a little test ........... Ed Pogue and his ride right after the piano keys insig was installed over the name of his mount. Might be kinda fuzzy


----------



## Erich (Oct 25, 2006)

ok can someone help me out ? reduce this for avatar size please

thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

Here you go - avatar size is 100x100 pixels this is it at 75*100 it is quite hard to read the text though.


----------



## Erich (Oct 25, 2006)

I see what you mean Gnomey ........... thanks anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

No problem, I would stay with the one you have though it works well.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Erich !!!
I've made it much more sharper.The text is more readable


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2006)

Wurger thank you ! may have to think about this, have a Mustang pic coming my way I want to use as my siggy for a small change along with this FG emblem.

In fact can you guys reduce the height and bottom of the above Mustang image with the black-white stripes on the nose. Please bring the sky down and the bottom ground up to make it more narrow if possible. It's too big in my eyes

thanks chaps

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2006)

This OK?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2006)

Or these ?
I've made it a bit sharper and added some pixels on right side.Its size is 500x270 now.The second one is 499x255.


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2006)

Gentlemen this is wonderful ! thank you

E ~


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2006)

You are welcome Erich  .
Would you like to have the siggy with a small sign like this?


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

Wurger thank you for offering but not right now, if I go back to a Luftwaffe based-theme then yes. I'll be in touch about this later . . . . 

E ~


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2006)

OK.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

Gentlemen

can someone reduce the size of the image to fit the avatar perameters ?

many thanks

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

2 different looks that will work...


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks Dan !


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

Ur welcome Erich!


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

Les is that guys arms growing !!!  wha ? .......... hmmmmmm, office isometrics during coffee break, how enlightening


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

Gents can some-one please enlarge this photo for better clarification ? I know it is small and will loose details but thought I would give it a shot ......... a little story behind this machine


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

How bout this?


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

yo, that is lookin good Les !


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

is there any part of the 110 u need further enhancing?


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

Dan, the tail with swastika as it may reveal whom the a/c was piloted and also the code and fuselage cross + NR


----------



## Erich (Nov 13, 2006)

was doing a bit of research on this Bf 110G-4, it was part of the staffel ~ gruppe that Wilhelm Johnen commanded while in NJG 6. Wilhelm's code was 2Z+FR


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

gents

another one to reduce please . . . . for the dimensions of an avatar


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

Erich said:


> gents
> 
> another one to reduce please . . . . for the dimensions of an avatar



Here you go 74*100


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

very cool Gnomey, thank you


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

No problem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

here you are...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

oh you're quick gnomey


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

wait, no you're not, it's just i didn't click over onto the next page


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks anyway Lanc


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi !!!
Sorry I'm late but I'm a bit busy at work.There is the sharper one.In my opinion it looks good.Nice an avatar Erich.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone reduce this to avatar size please ?

thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

What a novel idea, Erich. Or these too please.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2007)

Can only re-size the minkeys Matt....


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

bitchin thanks Les !

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2007)

Ur welcome Erich...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, Les. I found a Gif application, but am unable to size. Can only take some pics from out to minimize animation. Oh well.


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2007)

start yur own thread cosmo as this is mine if you will note. I am editing your sig


----------



## Erich (May 13, 2007)

ok can someone please cut some of the top of the sky off for me as well as a little of the ground so I can use this thing for a sig ? thanks much !!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

Here you go Erich.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2007)

Not a very good pic...


----------



## Erich (May 13, 2007)

thanks Gnomey

just a little eye candy (though a bit unclear ) Les from II.Sturm/jg 3oo maybe. and you can plainly see the Scheuklappen on the canopy of the first SturmFw.


----------



## Erich (Jun 26, 2007)

just testing think my cousins 190 is way too big ............ ok help please to reduce if anyone would.

actually 1-2 inches long would suffice really

thanks guys

E


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2007)

Try this Erich...


----------



## Erich (Jun 26, 2007)

Bitchin man the top one is super.

many thanks D !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem Erich...


----------

